# 3Gal Grow Bag Organic Soil Mix Plz?



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 20, 2007)

So ive never grown strictly organic.. and mrwakenbake was talking about making the bottom of the pot "hot" compared to the other parts.. so by the time the roots make it there they can with stand the nutes etc.. 

So heres my question.. 3gal grow bags... How many layers do i need, and what mix is each layer going to be... Im planning on starting with straight perlite, triple mix ( manure, top soil, peat moss), i know fish emulsion, bone and blood meal, worm ****... but just not sure of the ratios etc..


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jun 20, 2007)

I think it was another member talking about it.. Personally i dont' use amendments in my soil, as I am a bottle grower. I am just too lazy.

If you want to grow organic just invest in a nice line of nutes if you are just starting out. As you learn more about organics you can venture into the amendments and things.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 20, 2007)

> talking about making the bottom of the pot "hot"


You wouldn't be able to make it too _hot_ in comparison to the rest of the soil. Your roots will hit the bottom faster than you may think.


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 20, 2007)

Ok, Well then if i am having to add liquid nutes thats fine.. what should my soil mix be though??? triple mix, perlite and worm ****???


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jun 20, 2007)

I use a custom soil mix. 

My mix goes as follows.

1 Block or 40l bag of coco peat or coco coir.
1 40# bag of Humus
2 bags of perlite
1 20-40# bag of organic  no nutrients added soil.
Dolomite lime as needed. Normally at the rate of 2 Tsp per gallon of grow medium.All pH dependant though.


----------



## Dankerz (Jun 20, 2007)

allways had great results with
start plants in:
PromixBX
xtra perlite
wormcastings
---
trans into:
promixBX
xtra perlite
wormcasts
blood/bone meal
   and i used pureblend pro nutes for soil.


----------

